# Car tax,Insurance ,mot and sapo adsl



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a lot of questions. I am in the uk and have just started a new job. I usually spend 6 months uk and 6 months Portugal but now that is impossible! I want to cancel my adsl account. I also have an old Portuguese car that will need insurance renewal and new tax and mot all in may and june. Can anyone help?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ADSL you'll have to send a Recorded/Registered letter to Sapo and stop your D/D

If car is going to remain in Portugal, MOT is your problem you'l need to get someone to do it for you, or if it's off road it's not a problem it's only driving without valid MOT that GNR fine for.
Insurance you can do online or by phone
Car tax you can do online.


----------

